# Wordpress & Itemstats



## Cruela (29. Januar 2006)

Hi,

da gibt's ja dieses tolle Plugin für Wordpress (http://ui.worldofwar.net/ui.php?id=1551), welches auch auf die BLASC DB zugreifft.
Ich habe jedoch das Problem dass Items mit Umlauten nicht richtig angezeigt bzw. verlinkt werden.
Da Wordpress normalerweise mit UTF-8 codiert und keine Umlaute ausgibt, habe ich mir das "clean umlauts" Plugin geholt, mit dessen Hilfe nun die Umlaute richtig im Quelltext dargestellt werden. Also aus z.B.: Gürtel der Macht


```
G&uuml;rtel der Macht
```

Trotzdem bekomme ich es nicht hin auf diese Items zu verlinken, entweder wird ein anderes Item verlinkt/angezeigt oder überhaupt nicht gefunden.
Gibt's da einen Lösungsansatz? (Ausser englische Itemnamen anzugeben)

Danke & keep up the good work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




^^edit:
Scheint glaube ich nicht ganz an den Umlauten zu liegen.

Hier ein Beispiel:
Gürtel des Riesenjägers - wird gar nicht erkannt
Helm des Riesenjägers - erkannt und richtiges Tooltip dazu
Beinschützer des Drachenjägers - Item im Tooltip ist ein anderes


----------



## Crowley (30. Januar 2006)

Leider kann ich dir da nicht so richtig weiterhelfen, ohne mich in die ganzen Tools einzuarbeiten, aber frag mal hier nach, vielleicht kann man dir da helfen: http://boards.cs-nations.de/ddp/board.php?boardid=32


----------



## Cruela (30. Januar 2006)

Danke,

kein Problem, ich habe meine Frage erstmal beim Mod-Ersteller auf worldofwar.net gestellt.
Vielleicht melde ich mich später nochmals.


----------



## neeeo (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

leider grabe ich hiermit nen altes Thema wieder aus.
Weiß wer, obs das Addon für Wordpress noch gibt ?
Der o.a. Link scheint vom DL her nicht mehr zu funktionieren.


Danke


----------

